# (not stolen) Looking for 'Usetheforce' 15.3 - 16hh chestnut thoroughbred



## varietymix_123 (16 May 2012)

Desperately trying to track down my chestnut thoroughbred gelding who I very unfortunately had to part with a couple of years ago (long story). He is chestnut, one white sock on off-fore with a star, thin stripe and snip. He has a Wetherby's passport and is registered as 'Usetheforce' - by Black Minnaloushe & Polynesian Goddess. I called him Obi...He will have just turned 7. Miss him terribly and would love to know he's ok. If anyone recognises him please let me know... Pics attached too (the second one isn't great but shows his face markings well!). Thank you


----------



## prettypony95 (16 May 2012)

can't see any pics  what area did you sell him to?


----------



## varietymix_123 (17 May 2012)

He was last seen in Surrey so hopefully isn't too far away from there... 

hmmm take 2 with the photos...


----------



## varietymix_123 (2 July 2012)

bump...


----------



## varietymix_123 (4 January 2013)

bump...ever hopeful


----------

